# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Hai cái đồng hồ so ủng hộ diễn đàn

## thanhhaitdt

Đồng hồ so thì trên diễn đàn ae mình bán rất nhiều nhưng 2 cái này tuy không có độ chính xác 0.0000.... gì đó nhưng được cái ít thấy 2 đứa nó lên hình chung 1 tấm.
vẻ ngoài bình thường, hoạt động bình thường
, chỉ mong là giá nó bất thường 1 chút.

Người ta nói "ăn cây nào rào cây nấy", nói tới đây thôi nhe.

Một em là Peacock một em chắc là ATM.

Xin cho 2 em nó 1 lần được lên sàng.
Tiền bán được sẽ ủng hộ diễn đàn . Mình sẽ lo phần phí ship.
















  Giá khởi điểm: 190k ( ít nhất cũng có cái ủng hộ diễn đàn.)

    Bước giá : chia chẵn cho 10k, Vd: 10k, 20k , 30k ...90k, ...300k....1000k...

  Thời gian bắt đầu: khi bài nầy xuất hiện trên diễn đàn.
  Thời gian kết thúc: đúng 10 giờ sáng chủ nhật tuần này ( 3/4/2016).

Mong ae ủng hộ.! 

Ken ken....

----------


## saudau

Nhát đầu: 200k hehehe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Haha. Chờ từ trưa tới giờ cũng có người đấu.
chứ không ai tham gia , thì không biết có phải là phút cuối là mình phải ship 2 cái đồng hồ về nhà của diễn đàn

----------


## tranphong248

> Nhát đầu: 200k hehehe


hè hè, còn sớm quá mà bác "sầu đau". E cũng theo cho vui. 210k

----------


## huyquynhbk

e peacook này giống con của e mua của bác Hưng nhỉ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
chờ tới phút cuối đấu giá mới xôm bác hải ah. cứ từ từ. :P :P

----------

hoangmanh

----------


## Ryan

Đặt chổ 220k.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Không biết là luật đâu giá có cho người bán đấu không nữa.

Nếu có mình xin theo 250k

----------


## thuyên1982

em theo 300k (

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thời điểm này bác thuyên1982 dẫn đầu . Hihi ship về Bình Dương giá cũng rẻ.

----------


## minhtriet

Tham gia cho vui  :Big Grin:  : 320K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae không nói gì có nghĩa là người bán được quyền đấu giá. 
😊 Em theo 350k

----------


## minhtriet

Theo lần cuối: 360k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chắc e nó được ra đất cố đô roài

----------


## minhtriet

Rứa là minhg trúng rồi phải ko bác chủ  :Big Grin:  ? Mai mình chuyển cho bác. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác biết mod là ai thì chuyển giúp em luôn đi. Em gửi 2 cái đông hồ ra cho bác. Thanks bác

----------


## minhtriet

> Bác biết mod là ai thì chuyển giúp em luôn đi. Em gửi 2 cái đông hồ ra cho bác. Thanks bác


Ok, thanks bác.

----------


## CNC PRO

BQT đã nhận được 360K từ bạn minhtriet.
Cản ơn sự ủng hộ của 2 bạn.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mình đã chuyển bác minhtriet 2 cái y hình lúc 8h sáng bằng xe phương trang.

----------

minhtriet

----------

